# Rusticated Poker V2



## brurobas (Feb 6, 2013)

Good afternoon!

Here is a pipe i finished last month.

It's a Rusticated Poker. Italian Briar and Acrylic Amber stem.






















Regards!

Bruno


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

She's a beaut!


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice job...I really like that pipe!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice Bruno!


----------



## brurobas (Feb 6, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very nice Bruno!


Thank you Tony!


----------



## brurobas (Feb 6, 2013)

Mason16Filz said:


> Nice job...I really like that pipe!!


Thank you Mason!


----------



## brurobas (Feb 6, 2013)

scottw said:


> She's a beaut!


Thank you Scott!


----------



## WallyBSez (Jan 16, 2013)

Really nice. Love pokers! Want to get another one down the road


----------

